# Igaging Calibration



## Buggy Chief (Mar 23, 2017)

Anyone know how to calibrate these DROs?  I have 3 on my lathe (tailstock, x axis, & cross slide).  All perform well except the one I have on my cross slide based on a dial indicator as reference.  The cross slide is consistently .002 - .003 out per .010 of feed movement.  This is not acceptable.  I have the newer model and any help is appreciated!  very frustrating.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 23, 2017)

Buggy Chief said:


> Anyone know how to calibrate these DROs?  I have 3 on my lathe (tailstock, x axis, & cross slide).  All perform well except the one I have on my cross slide based on a dial indicator as reference.  The cross slide is consistently .002 - .003 out per .010 of feed movement.  This is not acceptable.  I have the newer model and any help is appreciated!  very frustrating.



Are you saying that you are reading .007 or .008 for every .01" of travel?  If so, that would be a serious error.  If you are using the OEM readout, I am not aware of any calibration procedure.  If you are using Yuriy's TouchDRO, it does have a calibration procedure.

One should be aware that the dials on Asian lathes often use metric lead screws so a travel on .400" by the dial is actually .3937".  Since there is no dial for carriage travel, this doesn't come into play.  It does come in on the compound and tailstock dials.  My Grizzly 602 has a .060 on the cross feed dial but actually will travel .o59".

BTW, the conventional assignment for lathe axes is z for the spindle axis and x for the cross feed axis.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the input and correction.  New to the hobby.  What I am saying is that if I move the cross slide .010 per my dial indicator attached to my Noga holder, the Igaging DRO will read .007.  I have the quick magnet mounts for the Igaging scales so I moved it to the z axis and same error.

Not using Yuri's application as I don't own and Android device.  All of my tablets run on iOS apple stuff.  Will his work on iOS as I have an old iPad I am not using and could easily dedicate to this?


----------



## ch2co (Mar 23, 2017)

Make sure that the unit is perfectly square to the axis you are measuring. I use the magnetic attachment concept on my lathe and 
if you don't align it carefully, you will get errors. But 0.003 per .01 of travel still seems way too much.


----------



## RJSakowski (Mar 23, 2017)

It sounds like you have a defective unit.  If you can swap readouts temporarily, you can determine whether it is in the readout or the scale.  

Yuriy is a member of the HM group.  You can contact him directly. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/members/ycroosh.24203/ He is probably the most knowledgeable person regarding the iGaging DRO's in our group.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for the input.  I did swap the readouts and same problem.  It appears the error is in the scale.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 23, 2017)

Buggy Chief said:


> Thanks for the input and correction.  New to the hobby.  What I am saying is that if I move the cross slide .010 per my dial indicator attached to my Noga holder, the Igaging DRO will read .007.  I have the quick magnet mounts for the Igaging scales so I moved it to the z axis and same error.
> 
> Not using Yuri's application as I don't own and Android device.  All of my tablets run on iOS apple stuff.  Will his work on iOS as I have an old iPad I am not using and could easily dedicate to this?


Yuri's system requires an Android device.  Apple won't work.  Android devices are everywhere, and you could certainly find a decent used one that would do the job for well under $50.  One of the nice things about it is that you can use the same Android readout for multiple machines, and no wiring is required to the readout.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 23, 2017)

Buggy Chief said:


> Thanks for the input and correction.  New to the hobby.  What I am saying is that if I move the cross slide .010 per my dial indicator attached to my Noga holder, the Igaging DRO will read .007.  I have the quick magnet mounts for the Igaging scales so I moved it to the z axis and same error.
> 
> Not using Yuri's application as I don't own and Android device.  All of my tablets run on iOS apple stuff.  Will his work on iOS as I have an old iPad I am not using and could easily dedicate to this?


Blu-DRO review, new today:


----------



## JPigg55 (Mar 23, 2017)

A picture of your iGaging scale might help ID a mounting issue. 
There isn't any way to calibrate the original display/scales. It may be possible if you built one of Yuriy's Touch DRO controllers, it has a calibration procedure written into the program. I'm not sure if it matters what type of protocol the scales use and I don't know what protocol the new iGaging scales have.


----------



## Buggy Chief (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks for all of the input. I just decided to order a DRO with Glass scales from Precision Matthews.


----------



## RCWorks (Jun 29, 2020)

I just installed an Igaging DRO, the EZ view... While working on a new product I was making a mount for an X axis stepper motor. To make the first unit I used an edge finder to measure the length of the stock using the DRO. Then I divide the number in half and go to the center. I use a transfer punch to mark the center as a reference since the mounting hols for this plate require it to be centered. I drill the 1.5-inch for the stepper register hole. then I move up to drill mounting holes. I go back to -1.500 from 0 then drill the next at +1.500... I look at the part and it looks off. The part is 3.800" wide. I check the 1.500" register and it's short of center by 0.020 that the last mounting hole s short 0.400. This error is consistent and my slide was set with a depth mic from the surface of the mill table. It's withing .001 over 16 inches.

Any way to calibrate these units? I really don't want to by another 3 axis DRO.


----------

